# Postmates new pay package?



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Are we becoming employees?


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

This is for la market...not sure if it's bad or good. But they are paying for wait time now.









I suspect support won't call in as many orders, since we are getting compensate for wait time now.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

11 cents a minute sounds more like Uber


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Hey Dallas is only getting 88 cents a mile?


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> 11 cents a minute sounds more like Uber


True, but I've had to wait up to 40min on orders at roscoes chicken and waffle. So that would be an extra $4.40 on top of the delivery fee. Waiting still sux though


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Roscoes? You really just made me hungry.


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Roscoes? You really just made me hungry.


I've delivered an order over $140 of roscoes chicken and waffle to marina del Ray From mid city la. Think I made $35 on that order. Roscoes is good, but since I deliver it so often the appeal went down a bit lol


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Constant exposure kills it. I used to work around a bakery. I really hate bread now.


----------



## Electricifier (Dec 1, 2015)

Yarddude11 said:


> Hey Dallas is only getting 88 cents a mile?


It's only 80 cents in Austin


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Electricifier said:


> It's only 80 cents in Austin


Sure there is no traffic in Austin


----------

